
Show HN: Ping3.com – Super casual web games - riantogo
http://ping3.com
======
riantogo
This is my side project with the goal of creating a leaderboard system for
super casual mobile games (think tic tac toe, not Fortnite).

I started this before Facebook opened up their instant games and Google
expanded instant play. I still have some differentiation, but that is where
I’m hoping to get your feedback.

Please poke around and try playing with some friends. The first game is rather
silly that I quickly wrote up to get going (I’m not a game developer,
evidently). Still a pretty rough cut, but I’m looking for inputs on whether
the concept works.

[http://ping3.com](http://ping3.com)

~~~
riantogo
Also it is easy to plug in any game. So if anyone here wants to put up a
leaderboard style game let me know. Or link to any open source ones.

